# Excited for riding lessons!



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Good for you! Have you ever ridden before? What style of riding will you be starting out with? Have fun!


----------



## TaylorH (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks! Yes but only a little. I have gone on trail rides on family vacations and stuff like that, but ever since I saw a horse for the first time, I fell in love with them    I will be starting off with probably Western... but later I would probably like to learn English too


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Have fun! I see you are also from Az, the weather sure is lovely... lol. Horses are AMAZING! With the right instructor, you will progress far. Just remember to have fun, because you are doing this because you want to, not because you have to! Look forward to hearing how your lesson went!


----------



## TaylorH (Jul 24, 2010)

The weather is lovely! And I agree, horses ARE amazing! Yeah, I will surely have fun!!! I'll tell you all how it goes.... I don't remember when I start though, but it's soon!!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

congratz, have fun =) keep us posted on how it goes =)


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

I recommend starting English first. It's MUCH easier for an English rider to go Western than the other way around.

Good luck!


----------



## EmilyAndBalthamos (Oct 11, 2009)

vivache said:


> I recommend starting English first. It's MUCH easier for an English rider to go Western than the other way around.
> 
> Good luck!


That is true, but for most beginning riders, the Western saddle is much easier to stay on and more comfortable. It also feels more secure, IMO. :wink:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Enjoy! Lessons with the good instructor are lots of fun. Besides it's very good for the rider both - physically and mentally. Just be ready to be sore for the first couple weeks.


----------



## bubblechic11 (Jul 23, 2010)

Have fun it is a blast. I suggest english, too. I find it a little more fun but Western is a blast too. have fun in AZ!


----------



## TaylorH (Jul 24, 2010)

Palimino lover-- Sure thing I'll keep you posted!!  

vivache-- Really? I've never even hear that before!! But also yet again, I'm not really experienced  Thanks! 

EmilyAndBalthamos-- ahhhh... yeah we'll see what I'm going to do, I think what my teacher is going to teach me first is Western..... but we'll see!

kitten_Val-- Haha yeah..... I hopefully will be ready for the soreness 

bubblechic11-- English does look like it would be a lot of fun  But also Western looks fun too! Yeah, I love AZ..... I'm just hoping that when I have lessons, that it's not scorching hot out


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

With English, you tend to have less support from the saddle, so it's all you. That way you can ride in pretty much any saddle. But if you start out Western, it's harder to transition to the less supportive English saddle.


----------



## aliloveshorses09 (Jul 23, 2010)

have u ever ridden a horse or met one or anything and thats really good another horse lover!!


----------



## EmilyAndBalthamos (Oct 11, 2009)

Remember to have fun (as if it's possible not to :lol!
And about the soreness... When I started riding again, it wasn't too horrible for me. I was only a little sore for a day after every ride, and it went away in 2 weeks.
Whatever discipline you do, good luck! :wink:


----------



## TaylorH (Jul 24, 2010)

vivache-- ahhhh that makes a TON of sense!  Now I understand that better..!

aliloveshorses09--- yeah... one of my friends has horses, and I have ridden them before and just hung around them a lot and met some other horses that belong to some of her other friends  ..... Haha yes another horse lover!! 

EmilyAndBalthamos--- Haha is it possible not to??  Ahhh that makes me feel better about the soreness  Thanks!!  Today... I was talking to my Mom about how we would love to move to a horse property here in AZ... we want to have horses... BADLY!!  haha and we also want chickens


----------



## bubblechic11 (Jul 23, 2010)

well i hope you have keep us posted on how it goes. Here in VA its really hot too so what is it like there?


----------



## TaylorH (Jul 24, 2010)

I'll keep you posted!! Oh.. yeah here in the summer some days it's over 100 degrees... :O


----------



## bubblechic11 (Jul 23, 2010)

yeah thats what it is like here..........has to be the hottest summer so far from i think....it stinks a lot of riding lessons are getiing cancelled......


----------



## TaylorH (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah..... I just found out that my riding lessons won't start till the beginning of September.. so it should be cooled off by that time!


----------



## bubblechic11 (Jul 23, 2010)

o ok good!!! I know you will have fun


----------



## TaylorH (Jul 24, 2010)

I will... I'm soo excited!!!  Can't it just be September already?? lol :lol:


----------



## bubblechic11 (Jul 23, 2010)

id rather it not.......im not ready to return to school just yet......it means more time away from my horses!!!


----------



## TaylorH (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh... gosh..... yeah I wasn't even thinking about school... but I'm not ready to start yet either!!!!! :-(


----------



## bubblechic11 (Jul 23, 2010)

start what......school or lessons........or both? haha


----------



## TaylorH (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm not ready to start school.. haha  I'm ready to start riding lessons anytime though


----------



## bubblechic11 (Jul 23, 2010)

haha same what grade are you going into?


----------



## TaylorH (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm going to be a sophomore... :O Although it seems weird to me because I skipped 8th grade, so I'm actually only 14... but yeah


----------



## bubblechic11 (Jul 23, 2010)

o ok cool haha ill be 14 in December so i had a late bday so im goin into 8th grade this year


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

i have to agree with English lessons first. i see to many beginner riders hanging onto the horn, it is not designed for that and you will not develop an independent seat. by learning English first it is by far much easier to branch into other disciplines later.


----------



## TaylorH (Jul 24, 2010)

bubblechic11-- oh nice!!!  Well happy early Early EARLY birthday 

SilverSpur-- yeah.. that makes sense and I think that would be a good idea also!!


----------



## bubblechic11 (Jul 23, 2010)

thank you it means alot haha!!!! when is your bday?


----------



## TaylorH (Jul 24, 2010)

You're welcome!  My birthday is July 11..


----------



## bubblechic11 (Jul 23, 2010)

o cool so it just passed recently.......happy belated bday!


----------



## TaylorH (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## bubblechic11 (Jul 23, 2010)

haha thats cool did you have a nice bday? party?


----------



## TaylorH (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah I did..  I had some friends over for cake... well, actually we got boston cream pies )) I had never had them before, but they were pretty good!!


----------



## bubblechic11 (Jul 23, 2010)

haha cool!!! i love boston cream pies.....nothing compared to an old fashioned apple pie with vanilla icecream though.........!! =P


----------



## TaylorH (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh I know!!!!! haha


----------



## bubblechic11 (Jul 23, 2010)

yeah haha but idk ive always loved icecream


----------



## TaylorH (Jul 24, 2010)

haha me too  What's your favorite flavor of ice cream?? Mine is mint chocolate chip... yummm  haha


----------



## bubblechic11 (Jul 23, 2010)

hmmmm idk it depends on how im feeling sometimes rainbow sherbert but other times like choc chip cookie dough


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

......


----------



## TaylorH (Jul 24, 2010)

Oooooh those are good ones


----------

